# Search and Rescue dog at Yellow Pine



## clpeay

__


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Gorgeous Dog, I have one that looks similar, mines a dual purpose explosive and apprehension dog


----------



## Cooky

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Gorgeous Dog, I have one that looks similar, mines a dual purpose explosive and apprehension dog


I would think all explosives dogs should be somewhat apprehensive.  Sorry :grin:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Where's Goob? He's been looking for a bona fide photograph of a wolf in Utah. 

That's a pretty well dressed wolf. I wonder who he tore the clothing from?


----------



## Al Hansen

Love working dogs.;-)


----------

